# Blues Captain Overdrive Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Robert (Oct 24, 2021)

This was _almost _the name for the project but I thought it was a bit too close to the original.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Oct 24, 2021)

This reminds me of one of those sick nursery rhyme jokes Andrew "Dice" Clay used to tell.

"Little Boy Blue? He needed the money!"


----------



## music6000 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hard to believe this was released in 2007!


----------

